# Bathtub depression prevents all the water from draining



## syslinc (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi everyone...got a problem that I'd like to get some suggestions about.  My wife and I just bought our first home and there's a problem with the bathtub.  There is a depression in the middle of the tub that prevents all of the water from draining.  When I add water to the tub and let it drain out, the leftover puddle is about .25" deep at its deepest point which is about 24" from the drain.

The tub itself is in pretty good condition so I was hoping to not have to resurface or anything major (we're still trying to recover from the downpayment).  Can I take a Dremel or a grinder and make a channel for the water to drain?  Or would that just permanently damage the tub?  I think it's an enamel-covered steel tub, not fiberglass or plastic.  What is an easy way to tell?

Any suggestions/warnings are appreciated.  Thanks for the help.


Tim


----------



## travelover (Sep 20, 2009)

Sometimes you can access the underside of the tub from the same panel that allows access to the faucet controls. If so, I'd try to pop it back (assuming it is a steel tub). If not, I'd just keep a squeegee in there and give the water a few swipes in the right direction.

To tell if it is steel, check with a magnet.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 20, 2009)

I would install a thicker mat...
Please do not trench the tub, if it is a depression, try to pop the tub with something that will pull from the top. Maybe a glass guys suction cup that holds panels. Maybe they would accept a deposit on the tool to borrow it for an hour. 
Just some ideas.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 21, 2009)

The rubber squeegee idea is hard to beat, but if it wuz me, I'd probably buy a Sham-wow (AS SEEN ON TV!!!), put a hook in it and use it to asbsorb the water after a shower or bath.  Then, hang it up on the shower arm so that the water drips onto the area of the drain or just dries up.

Please don't cut a drainage channel in your bathtub.


----------



## Speedbump (Sep 21, 2009)

Cutting a 1/4" channel in a tub that probably isn't 1/8" thick might be a bad idea.

How about a plunger?  Push down, pull up real fast and it might just pull the low spot up a bit.


----------



## travelover (Sep 21, 2009)

Here ya go:

Amazon.com: Northern Industrial Dent Puller: Automotive


----------



## syslinc (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and shooting down my bad idea of channeling it out.  I'll try the suction cup and plunger idea.  Apparently the old owner was a REALLY big guy and created the depression in the tub.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 21, 2009)

And after you get the dent out, you could try to get some expanding foam under the tub to keep it from happening again.:hide:


----------

